# KLINGON STYLE (Star Trek Parody of PSY - GANGNAM STYLE)



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2012)

Love the Shakespeare reference.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

That was great :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2012)

Bob

I use to think you were a good guy and I liked it here at MT&#8230;.but after this earworm of Klingon style I am not so sure any longer&#8230; you may be evil... and I am usually ok with that but I can&#8217;t get this DAMN thing out of my brain... make it stop... :anic: MAKE IT STOP!!!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2012)

hehehe.


----------

